# cobia trip



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

went today and got a new addition to the family 22ft cuddy with fly bridge almost ready to fish anybody wont to get together in late march fer som cobia fishing pitch in on gas all I ask ow by the way you must shar beer


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

a 22ft with a flybridge? can you show pictures?


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

no camera its at smithes fish camp sitting on a trailer with a broke axel


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm ready whenever you go, just let me know the day before, I'll even wash the boat

(oh yeah let me know what kind of beer you like and I'll bring it) thanks:letsdrink


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tower or bridge, either way, go get 'em.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm game.count me in.pm sent


----------



## tjkfish (Feb 20, 2008)

Interested Tom kelly 850-982-6107


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

I am booking spots for cobia fishing if interested

thanks gene


----------

